# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Sudderend ziekig luchtwegen

## Paulina44

Beste mensen,

Al een week ben ik niet zo lekker. Niet ziek of zo, geen koorts, maar in het begin nogal veel hoesten (zonder veel slijm overigens). Veel kriebelhoest gehad, is nu minder. Heb ook wat stoombaden gedaan. Als ik thuis ben heb ik er niet zoveel last van maar als ik boodschappen heb gedaan bijvoorbeeld voel ik me ziek daarna (transpireren en warm). Het rare is dat het niet zo opschiet ook al voel ik me veel beter als in het begin (vorige week vrijdag).

Ik had begrepen dat het nogal heerst maar ik kan het nergens op het net terugvinden. Ik zoek eigenlijk wat huismiddeltjes om het te lijf te gaan. Ik vind het vreselijk om naar de huisarts te gaan dus hoop het eigenlijk gewoon zelf te boven te komen.

Alvast bedankt voor tips/advies.

----------

